# KUDOS to Linda at Lowrance



## Sr.Blood (Mar 1, 2008)

Had some issues with my H20C, with locking on satilites and never being able to locate where it was at. Qustion mark kept flashing on top of cursor.

Contacted Linda through email from SFW1960's post.
She made sure I tried all trouble shooting suggestions from there web. which I had, with no luck.

Asked me for serial number and now is shipping out a new one to me @ N/C!!!
It was out of warranty too!

Outstandin service.....
Kudos to Linda and company for backing up a great product!!!

I would be lost with out that thing...wait...yes I would be lost!


----------



## wally-eye (Oct 27, 2004)

Sr.Blood said:


> Had some issues with my H20C, with locking on satilites and never being able to locate where it was at. Qustion mark kept flashing on top of cursor.
> 
> Contacted Linda through email from SFW1960's post.
> She made sure I tried all trouble shooting suggestions from there web. which I had, with no luck.
> ...




Linda rocks.........she makes other companies pale in comparison......

Glad she was able to help ya.......


----------

